# Mansfield, OH - ID: 18-11/8 Rochelle, F, B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12346219

Richland Co DW, Rochelle, stray female








[/img]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

awww, a beaut.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Large for a female too


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Bump (original thread)


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Gorgeous...still listed...bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Bump!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

4 GSDS HERE LISTED IN THE URGENT SECTION!


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

bump


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

LHSH has an approved rescue for this dog in NYC...we just need someone in the mansfield area to pull her and hold a day or so until we can arrange transport to NY. LHSH is paying her pull fees and vetting...
We also have someone contacting the shelter to see if they can just get her in to do her spay and that way she would be safe at least for the holiday...
Dawn


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

LHSH has an approved rescue for this dog in NYC...we just need someone in the mansfield area to pull her and hold a day or so until we can arrange transport to NY. LHSH is paying her pull fees and vetting...
We also have someone contacting the shelter to see if they can just get her in to do her spay and that way she would be safe at least for the holiday...
Dawn


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful! Thanks LHSH you are the best!!!!!


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Spoke with the Lori at the shelter. Called Dr. Akers (the vet) and was instructed to call back at 3:30 which I will do with CC information for this dog. White Paws DOES have a hold on Ethel so she is safe! I confirmed this with the facility. Will continue to work on this...
Dawn


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Thank You Dawn


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*

Rochelle is safe...I spoke with the vet today and arrangements are being made. One of our approved NY rescues has committed to her...will update this list when she arrives! 
Dawn


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Mansfield, OH - Rochelle B&T*








Thank you Dawn!


----------

